# If I publish a chapter of my manuscript...?



## Zarrah (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi,

I have finished a manuscript and want to be published in a literary magazine before I start sending my work to an agent.

I have seen/heard of some authors having exerpts or chapters of their novels published in magazines. But do they do that before or after the whole novel is published?

I don't want to have an exerpt published, and then learn that no agent or editor or publisher will take my whole manuscript because part of it has already been published.

So what are the rules here? What complications would I run into? Should I not do it at all? Or does it not matter?

Thank you for all responses.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Apr 1, 2011)

It's simpler just not to do it.  If you want to be published in a lit mag, you're better off submitting a separate short story.  This is my general feeling here, there are certainly authors who have done what you are proposing with various levels of success.


----------



## BoredMormon (Apr 23, 2011)

Used to be the norm, an entire novel was published chapter at a time in a mag, then the whole thing published as a novel.

If someone is willing to pay you to publish your work it is always a good thing. Gives you more credit when you do look for an agent.

There is no reason to wait to start looking for an agent if the manuscript is finished. Manuscripts do you no good sitting in a desk draw. Start sending queries regardless of weather you decide to publish it in the mag or not.


----------



## NicholasJAmbrose (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------

